# News - Far Cry (2008): Der &quot;Far Cry&quot;-Film: Til Schweiger &uuml;bernimmt Hauptrolle!



## Administrator (3. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,600689


----------



## Wildchild666 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

posting in a legendary thread ^^


----------



## Bensta (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				SYSTEM am 03.05.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




ohje


----------



## hightake (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				SYSTEM am 03.05.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Klasse!


----------



## doceddy (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Meiner Meinung nach einer der schlechtesten Schauschpieler


----------



## Chemenu (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Bensta am 03.05.2007 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 03.05.2007 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie geil ist das denn?!?   
Wenn das war ist sitz ich in der Premiere im Kino!    

Is ernst gemeint!


----------



## ananas45 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				doceddy am 03.05.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach einer der schlechtesten Schauschpieler


jop, der Film ist so gut wie versaut


----------



## Chemenu (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				doceddy am 03.05.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach einer der schlechtesten Schauschpieler



Haste "Wo ist Fred?" gesehen?
Genialer Film.   
Und Barfuß war auch ziemlich gut!


----------



## bbpa (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

1) uwe boll (hab bloß alone in the dark gesehen, aber der war net besonders)
2) til schweiger war vll gut in den manta-filmen, selbst in wo ist fred hat er mir gefallen, aber hier paßt er net rein

ich hoffe hitman wird gut


----------



## patsche (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

boll und schweiger, was für ein scheiß.....naja das game war ja auch nicht sonderlich gut!


----------



## radinger (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

 Ich verstehe nicht, wieso sich Boll mit Schweiger zufrieden gibt, Danny DeVito wär noch viel besser für diese Rolle geeignet


----------



## The_Sisko (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Passt doch! Eine Spieleumsetzung mit null Handlung, ein Regisseur mit null Ahnung und ein Schauspieler mit null Talent. Boll bleibt seinem Motto _"Wenn schon beschissen, dann aber richtig!_" zu 100% treu.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				The_Sisko am 03.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt doch! Eine Spieleumsetzung mit null Handlung, ein Regisseur mit null Ahnung und ein Schauspieler mit null Talent. Boll bleibt seinem Motto _"Wenn schon beschissen, dann aber richtig!_" zu 100% treu.



Sag mal so FarCry hat nicht die beste Story überhaupt, aber Til Schweiger finde ich als Schauspieler nicht schlecht ( vor allem im Bully´s Film Traumschiff-Surprise    ).

Nur der Uwe passt nicht im Bild..........................hoffentlich macht er es aber richtig 

Viel Action, wenig Dialoge und eine *ordentliche* ( kein oscarprämierte )Story.


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Jedi-Joker am 03.05.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 03.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uwe Boll zeichnet für einen der schlechtesten Filme, den ich je gesehn hab verantwortlich: Ich weiß ja nicht wers kennt: House of the Dead, glaub ich heißts. Seltsame Handlung, seltsamer Schnitt und die ersten zehn minuten laufen alle hauptdarstellerinnen oben ohne herum, bzw schwimmen... najaaa so schlecht war er dann doch net


----------



## Chemenu (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				radinger am 03.05.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso sich Boll mit Schweiger zufrieden gibt, Danny DeVito wär noch viel besser für diese Rolle geeignet



Haha... der kleine wär sicher lustig mit nem Raketenwerfer...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Chemenu am 03.05.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> radinger am 03.05.2007 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach das ist kein problem : 
dem sly haben sie ja auch immer nur putzige spielzeugkopien der waffen in die hand gedrückt.


----------



## anancusbaum (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

das wird der letzte dreck  warum muss man alles versauen?


----------



## Bommel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Alles, was Uwe Boll anfasst, wird zu Sondermüll. Seine letzten Filme mit Christian Slater, Jason Statham, Ray Liotta, Michael Madsen, usw. wollte kein Mensch sehen. Im imdb.com-Ranking erreichen seine Filme maximal 2 von 10 Punkten. Ob da also Schweiger mitspielt oder nicht, ist demnach völlig egal. Der Film wird schlecht, so oder so.


----------



## Snakemutha (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Passt doch perfekt!


----------



## Jedi-Joker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Bommel am 03.05.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles, was Uwe Boll anfasst, wird zu Sondermüll. Seine letzten Filme mit Christian Slater, Jason Statham, Ray Liotta, Michael Madsen, usw. wollte kein Mensch sehen. Im imdb.com-Ranking erreichen seine Filme maximal 2 von 10 Punkten. Ob da also Schweiger mitspielt oder nicht, ist demnach völlig egal. Der Film wird schlecht, so oder so.




ne...........da wird Ubisoft schon aufpasen


----------



## Bommel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Jedi-Joker am 03.05.2007 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bommel am 03.05.2007 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da müssen sie aber mehr Geld ins "Aufpassen" stecken als in den Film...


----------



## Custer (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				SYSTEM am 03.05.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN *heul*    

aber wenigstens passt die lahme story zu dem lahmen anti mimen und möchtegern hollywood regisseur.   bin gespannt, was dieses mal für ein debakel kommt, vorallem da die vorlage nicht soviel hergibt wie bei anderen verfilmungen, die er aber auch in den sand gesetzt hat... also ists im grunde egal.

und till schweiger ist wirklich kein guter schauspieler, ich setz ihn mit steven seagal gleich: er kann nur einen gesichtsausdruck und den bringt er, egal ob action film, romantik oder komödie, bis zum erbrechen (meint zumindest edith   )

und ich schließ mich einem meiner vorredner an: wenn schon scheiße, dann zu 100%


----------



## Jedi-Joker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Bommel am 03.05.2007 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedi-Joker am 03.05.2007 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, denn Uwe Boll hatte auch so gebeten


----------



## Boesor (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich mir die Reaktionen vorgestellt, eben typisch deutsch.

@ topic: Schweiger ist kein schlechter, was es letztlich wird steht natürlich noch in den Sternen


----------



## Jedi-Joker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Boesor am 03.05.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich mir die Reaktionen vorgestellt, eben typisch deutsch.
> 
> @ topic: Schweiger ist kein schlechter, was es letztlich wird steht natürlich noch in den Sternen




So hier stehts, dass Ubisoft wird bei dem Flm involviert sein.

http://www.gamestar.de/news/branchen/far_cry_film/1467256/far_cry_film.html


ich weiss, Gamestar, aber es war der erste richtige Link dazu


----------



## markenprodukt (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Hm, also ich verstehe nicht wieso alle an Til Schweiger rumhacken, für mich ist er ein guter Schauspieler  

Zum Film, naja man wird sehen


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ubisoft hat doch keine Ahnung von Filmen. Da kann man nen Gameshow-Erfinder auch ein TV-Drama schreiben lassen.

Was Boll/Far Cry angeht: Weiter so! So kann ich mich schön drüber lustig machen. Boll der Film-Antichrist


----------



## Jedi-Joker (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				OutsiderXE am 03.05.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ubisoft hat doch keine Ahnung von Filmen. Da kann man nen Gameshow-Erfinder auch ein TV-Drama schreiben lassen.
> 
> Was Boll/Far Cry angeht: Weiter so! So kann ich mich schön drüber lustig machen. Boll der Film-Antichrist




dann lass dich mal von "In the Name of the King: A Dungeon Siege Tale" überzeugen:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MZLlJTIrd9g



Der soll gut sein, denn einige Journalisten waren von dem Film positv überrascht:

http://www.gbase.ch/global/news/Uwe_Boll:_Dungeon_Siege-Film_gut?/5102/29287.html


----------



## dncdante (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Auch der Postal Film soll ja nicht so schlecht sein. (Kommentare von US-Reviewern wie: Uwe Boll has made a good movie...really). Also sag ich erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken bis man das Ding gesehen hat. Und weiterhoffen das es nicht so eine Pleite wird wie z.B. House of the Dead. Vielleicht kann er ja, wenn die nächsten Filme gut laufen, Hideo dazu überreden, einen MGS Film zu machen. Der ist ja noch strikt dagegen


----------



## DingoRE (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

ich lach mich tot - hier erleben wir wie man einen Film bereits vor Drehbeginn in die Eier tritt. Wahrscheinlich läuft die Filmrolle direkt nach dem belichten in den Mülleimer...


----------



## Accelerator (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				patsche am 03.05.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> boll und schweiger, was für ein scheiß.....naja das game war ja auch nicht sonderlich gut!


Also zu Boll und Schweiger sag ich nichts .... aber das Game war der Hammer ! Aber zum Glück ist das Geschmackssache - Du Knaller !!!


----------



## Soulja110 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				dncdante am 03.05.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Postal Film soll ja nicht so schlecht sein. (Kommentare von US-Reviewern wie: Uwe Boll has made a good movie...really). Also sag ich erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken bis man das Ding gesehen hat. Und weiterhoffen das es nicht so eine Pleite wird wie z.B. House of the Dead. Vielleicht kann er ja, wenn die nächsten Filme gut laufen, Hideo dazu überreden, einen MGS Film zu machen. Der ist ja noch strikt dagegen



würd ich auch sagen. erstmal abwarten, außerdem ist schweiger doch gar nicht so schlecht. ich denke es hängt alles nur von bolls budget ab


----------



## Eniman (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				The_Sisko am 03.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt doch! Eine Spieleumsetzung mit null Handlung, ein Regisseur mit null Ahnung und ein Schauspieler mit null Talent. Boll bleibt seinem Motto _"Wenn schon beschissen, dann aber richtig!_" zu 100% treu.


Ich frage mich wie du es geschafft hast das Skript zu lesen und den Inhalt der Handlung zu bewerten! Ich bin beeindruckt!
Immer diese Poster, die scheinbar immer schon alles wissen...  

Uwe Boll ist wahrlich kein Übertalent als Regisseur, aber Til passt als Jack Carver doch recht gut in den Film.



			
				Boesor am 03.05.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so ungefähr hatte ich mir die Reaktionen vorgestellt, eben typisch deutsch.
> 
> @ topic: Schweiger ist kein schlechter, was es letztlich wird steht natürlich noch in den Sternen


So und nicht anders!  Vielleicht nur nicht typisch deutsch, aber typisch Kiddie.


----------



## RamboIV (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Far Cry war ja nun nicht gerade ein besonders intelligentes Spiel, aber so einen strohdoofen Hauptdarsteller (das Wort Schauspieler vermeiden wir besser) wie Schweiger hat's vielleicht nun doch nicht verdient... Naja obwohl: Peinliches Hawaiihemd und blöde pseudocoole Sprüche am laufenden Band... Könnte passen...


----------



## BaronSengir187 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Jedi-Joker am 03.05.2007 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> OutsiderXE am 03.05.2007 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn Dungeon siege gut ist dann nur wegen Jason Statham


----------



## Boesor (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				RamboIV am 03.05.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry war ja nun nicht gerade ein besonders intelligentes Spiel, aber so einen strohdoofen Hauptdarsteller (das Wort Schauspieler vermeiden wir besser) wie Schweiger hat's vielleicht nun doch nicht verdient... Naja obwohl: Peinliches Hawaiihemd und blöde pseudocoole Sprüche am laufenden Band... Könnte passen...



hmmm, inwieweit kannst du Schweigers Geisteszustand beurteilen?
Kennst du ihn persönlich? Oder beurteilst du ihn nach seinen Filmen?
Stell dir vor man würde dich nach deinem Posting beurteilen.
Es sähe nicht gut aus für dich!


----------



## noogood (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				BaronSengir187 am 03.05.2007 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedi-Joker am 03.05.2007 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich lass mich da gern eines andren belehren
, aber es sieht nicht gut aus für boll 
http://german.imdb.com/title/tt0460780/
hat zwar erst knapp 400 bewerungen...aber naja 
Die anderen boll filme (alle gesehen!!!) sind ja auch soooooo guuut


----------



## olebm (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				The_Sisko am 03.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt doch! Eine Spieleumsetzung mit null Handlung, ein Regisseur mit null Ahnung und ein Schauspieler mit null Talent. Boll bleibt seinem Motto _"Wenn schon beschissen, dann aber richtig!_" zu 100% treu.



Genial auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich muss kotzen, pissen und kacken - gleichzeitig.

Herr Schweiger scheint entweder verzweifelt zu sein oder in Geldnot zu stecken - oder er ist einfach skrupellos.


----------



## captainpain (3. Mai 2007)

*News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Till Schweiger ist super toll und ein richtiger Rocker!


bin ich etwa der einzige der das erkennt?!


----------



## XIII13 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				noogood am 03.05.2007 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> BaronSengir187 am 03.05.2007 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Positiv überrascht heißt eben bei einem Boll-Film nicht viel.
Aber  niemand (mal abgesehen von den Journalisten) hat den Film bis jetzt gesehen. Und ich war vom Anfang von Alone in the dark auch positiv überrascht. Ich hab den Film aber komplett gesehen. Seit dem Hasse ich diesen total amateurhaften möchtegern-Reggisseur.

Aber bald soll ja noch eine Hitman und eine MGS-Verfilmungt kommen. Von denen erhoff ich mir mehr.


----------



## RamboIV (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Boesor am 03.05.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RamboIV am 03.05.2007 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei jemandem, der "strohdoof" für einen "Geisteszustand" hält, verwundert's dann auch nicht mehr, wenn er ein gekränkter Til-Schweiger-Fanclub-Gründer ist.   Tut mir leid ja für Dich, daß Dein Held hier so schlecht wegkommt. Den letzten Beweis seiner Idiotie erbrachte er übrigens kürzlich in einer Talkshow, wo er dümmlichste NPD/BILD/CDU/CSU-Stammtischparolen nachplapperte.


----------



## Boesor (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				RamboIV am 03.05.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jemandem, der "strohdoof" für einen "Geisteszustand" hält, verwundert's dann auch nicht mehr, wenn er ein gekränkter Til-Schweiger-Fanclub-Gründer ist.   Tut mir leid ja für Dich, daß Dein Held hier so schlecht wegkommt. Den letzten Beweis seiner Idiotie erbrachte er übrigens kürzlich in einer Talkshow, wo er dümmlichste NPD/BILD/CDU/CSU-Stammtischparolen nachplapperte.



na klar, wenn man mal n bischen Mäßigung einfordert ist man gleich der Fanclubgründer.
Schwach, echt schwach


----------



## Yope (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				patsche am 03.05.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> boll und schweiger, was für ein scheiß.....naja das game war ja auch nicht sonderlich gut!



Ich fand ihn im Film "FRED" auch sehr gut. Aber in einem solchen Film wär mir einer wie Jean Claude Van Dam (oder wie man des schreibt) viel lieber.


----------



## Eniman (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Boesor am 03.05.2007 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwach, echt schwach


   Mmh... Eigentlich passen beide Smilies.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

til ist schon ganz ok für die rolle.
geld bekommen die bestimmt auch mehr als ausreichend für den film.
bei der story wirds schon etwas magerer, könnte aber auch hinhauen.

das bringt jedoch alles nix, weil irgendwelche saudämlichen trottel (die bestraft gehören) doch tatsächlich dem boll das geld dafür in die hand drücken. wie kann man nur?!??!! der ist kein regisseur, der verarscht die nur! ein kurzer blick von einer minute auf imdb sollte das wirklich JEDEM klarmachen.....   

nun wird aus einer doch einigermaßen guten spielvorlage nur ein richtig mieser, verarchtenswerter, die erblindung herbeiführender schrottfilm


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

hab mir den dungeon siege trailer mal angesehen, also von magie is da ja überhaupt keine spur, wirkt wie n standard schlachtenfilm a la gladiator....würde mich dann nicht wundern wenn die bei far cry dann die palmen weglassen und ihn im schwarzwald drehen


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				trinity_reloaded am 03.05.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> til ist schon ganz ok für die rolle.
> geld bekommen die bestimmt auch mehr als ausreichend für den film.
> bei der story wirds schon etwas magerer, könnte aber auch hinhauen.
> 
> ...



Von einer guten Spielvorlage kann man aber noch lange keinen guten Film erwarten. Schon gar nicht von FarCry dessen Story aus einem B-Movie hätte stammen können, nicht mal originell ist (gab schon mal solch eine Idee) und nicht den Hauch einer epischen Präsentation besitzt. Die Hard im Dschungel, mehr nicht (obwohl das schon wieder eine Übertreibung ist)


----------



## spooky3000 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

komisch,
aber für einen aprilscherz ist es doch schon zu spät,oder?

til schweiger als jack carver aus far cry?
ich geh mir vor lachen die hose wechseln und hol noch ersatz.


----------



## Ganon2000 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				spooky3000 am 04.05.2007 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch,
> aber für einen aprilscherz ist es doch schon zu spät,oder?


Ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht... unglaublich, was uns bei Spieleverfilmungen noch alles zugemutet wird.


----------



## addi81 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				DingoRE am 03.05.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich läuft die Filmrolle direkt nach dem belichten in den Mülleimer...


Schön wärs ja, aber den Gefallen wird uns Boll nicht tun 

Btw. House of the Dead 2 hat gezeigt, daß ein halbwegs begabterer Regisseur als Boll sogar aus nem miesen Spiel wie HotD noch nen guckbaren (im Gegensatz zum 1.) Film machen kann


----------



## SkycladGuardian (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ist euch mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass man den Film eventuell auch als beabsichtigten Trash-Film drehen könnte, der sich selbst nicht so ernst nimmt, so wie z.B. Armee der Finsternis?
Die Story bei diesem Film ist lachhaft, die Ausstattung mittelmäßig, der Hauptdarsteller stereotyp und trotzdem ist der Film genial.
Wie schaut's bei Far Cry aus? Exakt genauso.
Ich finde Til Schweiger auch nicht schlecht als Schauspieler (Knockin' on Heaven's Door, Der bewegte Mann...) und das mag Ansichtssache sein, Fakt jedoch ist, dass man für die Story keinen überragend guten Schauspieler braucht. Schließlich ist die Spielfigur genauso flach und stereotyp wie die Story. 

Gut, ich kenne keine Filme von dem Regisseur, aber man kann sich meistens aus einer schlechten Story retten, indem man sich nicht selbst allzu ernst nimmt.
Wer weiß...


----------



## Stefan1981 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ich warte erstmal ab, wie der Film wird. Bevor ich diesen nicht gesehen habe kann ich mir kein Urteil bilden wie es einige hier schon machen. Ich finds Lachhaft von den meisten Kritikern hier von vornherein zu sagen, das der Film Schei**e ist.

Regisseur Uwe Boll hin oder her, mit jeden Anlauf kann man hoffen das es mal besser wird, also hoffen wir. Zwar ist die gefahr gross das es nichts besonderes wird aber naja.......Schaun´mer mal. Mit Pearl Harbour, Herr der Ringe oder ähnliche Filme wird er sicherlich nicht mithalten können, da fehlt einfach das Finanzielle.......


mfg


----------



## Nightstalker66 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Bitte bitte    lasst Uwe Boll nicht Half Life 2 drehen bitte bitte bitte   

Lasst ihn am besten überhaupt keinen Film drehen


----------



## Rabowke (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ehrlich gesagt find ich jetzt die Besetzung von Til Schweiger überhaupt nicht schlimm. Er hat ein markantes Gesicht, kein Milchbubi-Gesicht so wie andere Schauspieler.

Des Weiteren fand ich ihn in 'The Replacement Killers' garnicht so schlecht, wobei man hier ehrlich zugeben muss: er hat kein Ton gesagt im ganzen Film.

Ansonsten lass ich mich einfach überraschen, selten dämmliche Kommentare von Usern hier, die sich das Recht herausnehmen über die Intelligenz vom Schweiger zu urteilen, sind es nicht Wert kommentiert zu werden.

Ich frag mich wie man über eine Person urteilen kann, die man nicht persönlich kennt. Ob es jetzt wirklich Sinn macht den IQ von Leuten an Hand ihrer Filme zu beurteilen? Ich denke nicht.

Also einfach mal hier die Füße still halten und sich mal lieber an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## tapehead (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Nightstalker66 am 04.05.2007 07:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bitte    lasst Uwe Boll nicht Half Life 2 drehen bitte bitte bitte
> 
> Lasst ihn am besten überhaupt keinen Film drehen




also zumindest bloodrayne fand ich ganz unterhaltsam wenn man nicht soviel wert auf story und sinnvollen inhalt gelegt hat


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				SYSTEM am 03.05.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Ich mag Til Schweiger


----------



## Chemenu (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Also ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auch schon mal auf Postal. Der Trailer war zwar Ultra-Trashig... aber scheint sehr unterhaltsam zu werden, und das erhoffe ich mir auch von so einem Film!

Bei FarCry kann man ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr erwarten bei der dünnen Story. Was will man da schon großartig verfilmen?
Da kann man das ganze nur retten wenn mans etwas trashig und lustig gestaltet... und ich denke mal Uwe Boll wird das schon hinbekommen...   

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab bisher noch keinen Film von Boll gesehen.
Aber ich hab mir mal seine Berichte von den Dreharbeiten durchgelesen... das war schon unterhaltsam. Zumindest ist er ehrlich...    

Und noch was:
Braindead und Bad Taste werden ja auch als Kultfilme bezeichnet. Beide Filme sind wohl so schlecht, das nicht mal Uwe Boll mit seinen bisherigen Filmen mithalten könnte... aber trotzdem fand ich sie... gut will ich nicht sagen, aber lustig und unterhaltsam. Und genau das, wie auch schon mal oben gesagt, erwarte ich von Postal und FarCry. 
Sinnloser Splatter, der in einer trashig komischen Story verpackt wird.

Wobei bei Postal natürlich nicht der gesellschaftskritische, sarkastische Aspekt aus dem Spiel fehlen darf.   

So... ich muss weg...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Chemenu am 04.05.2007 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auch schon mal auf Postal. Der Trailer war zwar Ultra-Trashig... aber scheint sehr unterhaltsam zu werden, und das erhoffe ich mir auch von so einem Film!
> 
> Bei FarCry kann man ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr erwarten bei der dünnen Story. Was will man da schon großartig verfilmen?
> Da kann man das ganze nur retten wenn mans etwas trashig und lustig gestaltet... und ich denke mal Uwe Boll wird das schon hinbekommen...
> ...




Naja du kannst aber nicht wirklich 80er Jahre Filme mit heutigen vergleichen. Dass geht auch nicht mehr! Da ja heutzutage alles krachen, explodieren muss, die Lovestory sogar "echte" Männer zu weinen bringen soll etc. Soll heissen, heutzutage sind die Maßstäbe einfach höher da gibts keinen Platz mehr für trashige Splatterfilme. Zumindest nicht im Mainstreamkino. Schade eigentlich! Ich war in Doom drinnen und fand ich jetzt gar net so schlecht. Aber Resident Evil war eindeutig besser! Tja der Eichinger kanns halt....


----------



## Kaeksch (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Über Boll kann man sich sicherlich streiten. Ich halt mich da raus, da ich noch keinen Film von ihm gesehen hab.
Aber Schweiger is echt nich schlecht.  Man denke nur an "Der Eisbär" oder wie schon gesagt "Knocking on Heavens Door".


----------



## Achzo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ich finde die Filme gar nicht so verkehrt: Hirn aus - Chips & Bier her.

Was allerdings erstaunlich ist: Die Ab16 Version ist deutlich besser, weil dieser "Blutfilter" der bei der Ab18 drüber gelegt wurde einfach schlecht aussieht.

Bin auch mal gespannt ob Far Cry was wird... Schweiger hat in etlichen guten Filmen mitgespielt (Eisbär eg), könnte also schon hinhauen!


----------



## Chemenu (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 04.05.2007 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 04.05.2007 08:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Natürlich kann man das vergleichen. Es gab auch in den 80ern technisch hochwertige Filme, die sogar heute noch mehr als sehenswert sind.
Z.B. die Alien Filme... auch heute noch beeindruckend was damals mit der Technik schon möglich war. Oder Terminator 2....


----------



## Accelerator (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				olebm am 03.05.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 03.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind hier nicht bei BigBrother, Freundchen.  Du kannst Deine Intimitäten (Fäkalien) bei Dir behalten.


----------



## fobbolino (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ich kann nicht so ganz begreifen, was sich die Leute dabei denken, ausgerechnet Far Cry verfilmen zu wollen. Ich mein, es ist ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage, aber als Grundlage für einen Film...
Dabei gäbe es doch wirklich tolle Alternativen. Deus Ex zum Beispiel. War da nicht sogar mal eine Verfilmung geplant? Ich gebe ja zu, das es schon etwas angestaubt ist, aber das Spiel hat eine riesen Fan-Gemeinde, ganz zu schweigen von einer wirklich filmreifen Story.
Naja, wahrscheinlich liegts an der Kombination aus Publisher, unfähigen Filmemachern und Marketing-Strategen, deren Strategien ein normal Sterblicher nicht durchschaut.

P.S.: Wenn's schon von Ubisoft sein muss, dann doch wenigstens ein Splinter Cell Film


----------



## Kookai (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



> Natürlich kann man das vergleichen. Es gab auch in den 80ern technisch hochwertige Filme, die sogar heute noch mehr als sehenswert sind.
> Z.B. die Alien Filme... auch heute noch beeindruckend was damals mit der Technik schon möglich war. Oder Terminator 2....



Terminator 2 ist von 1992!!!


----------



## Accelerator (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				RamboIV am 03.05.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 03.05.2007 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Uiii ... was haben wir denn hier ? Einen Hofnarr ? Blödelhannes ? Kann für Dich nur hoffen, dass Dir das Provozieren Spass macht. Ansonsten ist für Dich Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## ribald (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

ohneeee warum gerade Til Schweiger ?? (Traumschiff Surprise - Periode 1; Wo ist Fred?)  für mich bleibt der typ immer Manta Berti -.- xD


----------



## Accelerator (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Rabowke am 04.05.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt find ich jetzt die Besetzung von Til Schweiger überhaupt nicht schlimm. Er hat ein markantes Gesicht, kein Milchbubi-Gesicht so wie andere Schauspieler.
> 
> Des Weiteren fand ich ihn in 'The Replacement Killers' garnicht so schlecht, wobei man hier ehrlich zugeben muss: er hat kein Ton gesagt im ganzen Film.
> 
> ...


    Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen !!!


----------



## Achzo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				RamboIV am 03.05.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Den letzten Beweis seiner Idiotie erbrachte er übrigens kürzlich in einer Talkshow, wo er dümmlichste *NPD/BILD/CDU/CSU-Stammtischparolen* nachplapperte.



Lohnt es sich mit dir darüber zu diskutieren oder ist dieser polemische Satz mit unzusammenhängenden Zusammenhängen einfach nur ein geistiger Furz gewesen?
Hast du überhaupt Ahnung von Politik und Zeitungsgeschehen oder war das deinerseits irgendein nachplappern einer (politischen) Meinung eines - beispielweise - Bekannten?

Was hat denn der Herr Schweiger in dieser Talkshow von sich gegeben (ich hab das nicht gesehen!)? Und bitte nichts aus dem Zusammenhang reißen. Kann mir nämlich beileibe nicht vorstellen, dass einer so blöde ist, und die typischen Klischeesätze dieser - von dir aufgezählten - verschiedenen (ich nenne es mal) Gruppierungen zu kombinieren (weil: NPD != BILD != CDU != CSU).


----------



## MitgliedohneName (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Also spontan finde ich die Besetzung jetzt gar nicht so schlecht. Ich meine, auf dem Bild, das sieht doch fast aus wie Jack Carver ...  
Ne, mal im Ernst. Meines Erachtens ist Till Schweiger ein guter Schauspieler und könnte(!!Wenn es gut umgesetzt wird!!) sehr gut in die Roll von J.C. passen. 
Jetzt liegt es nur noch an den Produzenten eine wirklich gute Spiel/Film Umsetztung zu kreieren. 
Ich bin von der Meldung positiv überrascht   

MoN


----------



## alphatonic (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Cool Mr. Schweiger hat schon damals bei Redeemed Assasin ne gute Figur gemacht.
*freut sich auf den Film zum besten FPS der bisher erschienen ist*


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Chemenu am 04.05.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man das vergleichen. Es gab auch in den 80ern technisch hochwertige Filme, die sogar heute noch mehr als sehenswert sind.
> Z.B. die Alien Filme... auch heute noch beeindruckend was damals mit der Technik schon möglich war. Oder Terminator 2....



Also um ehrlich zu sein fand ich bei Alien 1 viel verstörender dass ein so dämlich blinkender Punkt auf einem schwarzen Bildschirm mehr Angst bereiten kann als jedes 100 Millionen Feuerwerk! Also ich find dass die Filme damals einfach klasse hatten. Aber es ist ja nicht so dass es sich heute wirklich verschoben hätte. Es kommen bloß vielmehr Filme raus. Mehr Filme bedeuten natürlich auch mehr Schrott.


----------



## Struggy (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

omg, der Schweiger kann doch nix


----------



## modderfreak (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Struggy am 04.05.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> omg, der Schweiger kann doch nix


Naja in "Der Eisbär" war er schon ganz lustig ohne ins Lächerliche abzudriften, ich erwarte mir ca. gleiches von einem FarCry-Film.


----------



## MitgliedohneName (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Struggy am 04.05.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> omg, der Schweiger kann doch nix



Ich bezweifel jetzt mal, dass Du dich mit Till Schweiger messen kannst   

Um uns vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen, kannst Du gerne mal einen Film Deiner Wahl mit "Dir" in der Hauptrolle hier verlinken. Danach können wir weiterreden.


----------



## black-diablo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Struggy am 04.05.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> omg, der Schweiger kann doch nix


Der Schweiger ist ein guter schauspieler und far cry ist ihm  nicht würdig.
schadet nur seinem image...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Also ich find den Schweiger eigentlich ganz gut. Der kann viele Figuren recht glaubhaft spielen. Natürlich den Vollidi in Manta Manta, den leicht warmen Hetero in "Der bewegte Mann", den "coolen" Killer in "Der Eisbär". In Tomb Raider 2 spielte der eigentlich auch vorzüglich die Nebenrolle des hohlen und stumpfsinnigen Klischeethugs, während er in "One Way" wieder eine richtige, recht tiefe Figur gespielt hat. Der Mann ist wandlungsfähig, der Umstand gefällt. Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist: Der ist sich für nichts zu schade: Spielt in Klamaukfilmen mit, aber auch in ernsten Streifen. Das machen nicht alle "etablierten" deutschen Schauspieler. Gut, Jack Carver zu spielen erfordert wohl keine große Leistung, schließlich war die Figur im Spiel auch schon hohl wie eine von Holzwürmern zerfressene Birke. Aber ich denke mal, dass der Schweiger weiß, welche Reputation Boll hat, und wie der Film wohl am Ende ausgelegt sein wird. Folgendes Zitat brachte der Kerl mal bei Kerner (?):
_ "Du kannst es Kritikern niemals Recht machen: Spielst du den Trottel, bist du der Trottel. Spielst du eine emotionale Figur in einer ernsten Rolle, bist du trotzdem der Trottel, weil der Trottel plötzlich versucht etwas anderes zu machen". _

Wobei eins muss man eigentlich festhalten: Die Story in FC war so unendlich trashy und B-Movie like, dass eigentlich nur Boll dieses "epische Gewäsch" würdig umsetzen kann. Er ist der Meister des Trash, und manchmal ist sogar Trash unterhaltsam - wie man auch bei Far Cry gesehen hat. Im Film wird es wohl eh nur darauf ankommen, möglichst “cool” ein schweres AG36 oder eine Desert Eagle in die Kamera zu halten - damit dürfte wohl Schweiger nicht das geringste Problem haben, besonders da auch Schwarzenegger eigentlich nur solche Filme gemacht hat, und es ihm niemals geschadet hat. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## El_Cativo (4. Mai 2007)

*Oberschwachmat der Filmindustrie*

Oh Gott nein, nicht  Uwe Boll als Regisseur      
Warum nur, warum ? Der Schweiger tut mit jetzt schon leid und die Marke Far Cry auch. Boll hat es biher geschafft aber auch wirklich jede PC-Spiel Lizenz zu versauen......


----------



## memberx1 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.05.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei eins muss man eigentlich festhalten: Die Story in FC war so unendlich trashy und B-Movie like, dass eigentlich nur Boll dieses "epische Gewäsch" würdig umsetzen kann. Er ist der Meister des Trash, und manchmal ist sogar Trash unterhaltsam - wie man auch bei Far Cry gesehen hat. Im Film wird es wohl eh nur darauf ankommen, möglichst “cool” ein schweres AG36 oder eine Desert Eagle in die Kamera zu halten - damit dürfte wohl Schweiger nicht das geringste Problem haben, besonders da auch Schwarzenegger eigentlich nur solche Filme gemacht hat, und es ihm niemals geschadet hat.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Mag sein, dass Til Schweiger ganz allgemein gesehen ein guter Schauspieler ist, aber für mich kommt er nicht sehr glaubwürdig rüber, in keinem seiner Filme.
Und du willst mich doch nicht ernsthaft glauben machen, dass Arnold Schwarzenegger ein guter Schauspieler ist, oder?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich in einer Videospielverfilmung gerne unbekannte Gesichter sehen will , am besten solche die dem Videospielheld 1 zu 1 gleichen.
Und die Tatsache dass es ein Uwe Boll-Film wird spricht für sich.  
Ich zumindest werde ihn boykottieren.
Bevor jemand irgend einen Müllfilm aus einem Videospiel macht soll er es lieber lassen, ich kann da wirklich sehr gut darauf verzichten.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				memberx1 am 04.05.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, dass Til Schweiger ganz allgemein gesehen ein guter Schauspieler ist, aber für mich kommt er nicht sehr glaubwürdig rüber, in keinem seiner Filme.


Ist halt immer eine Ansichtssache. Ich finde z.B., dass auch Keira Knigthley nicht im Ansatz mit dem Begriff Schauspielerrei zu verbinden ist, trotzdem ist / war die Alte recht begehrt. 


> Und du willst mich doch nicht ernsthaft glauben machen, dass Arnold Schwarzenegger ein guter Schauspieler ist, oder?


Hab' ich das denn?  Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass der Kerl auch mit "no Skill" eine Kariere gemacht hat. Schweiger kann immerhin "authentisch" spielen, was Schwarzenegger nicht hin bekommt. Was anderes außer Klischeehero hat der niemals auf die Reihe bekommen. Was man auch an "Junior" oder dem "Kindergartencop" sah, wo der mal versuchte "anders" zu spielen.





> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich in einer Videospielverfilmung gerne unbekannte Gesichter sehen will , am besten solche die dem Videospielheld 1 zu 1 gleichen.


Für die Amis ist Schwarzenegger ein "no Name" sein, ebenso für den Rest der Welt, wo der Film sicherlich auch irgendwie im Kino, oder halt zur Not nur auf DVD laufen wird. Boll macht den Film ja nicht nur für die Deutschen. Es soll ja "international" werden. 


> Ich zumindest werde ihn boykottieren.


Grundsolide Einstellung. ^^ Etwas boykottieren noch bevor man ein Setbild, einen offiziellen Entwurf oder gar einen Trailer gesehen hat. Konsequenz zum Quardat. 


> Bevor jemand irgend einen Müllfilm aus einem Videospiel macht soll er es lieber lassen, ich kann da wirklich sehr gut darauf verzichten.


Man wird sehen müssen, was aus dem Film wird. Bei Far Cry kann man eigentlich nicht soooo viel falsch machen. Die Story im Spiel war ja wie gesagt auch schon unter aller Sau. Etwas auf dem Niveau von “Alien vs. Predator” sollte wohl auch Boll mit FC hinbekommen: Keine Story, dumme Figuren, aber dafür halbwegs augenfreundliche und solide Action. 

Außerdem: Schlimmer als Spiderman 3 kann “Far Cry” auch nicht werden. Unmöglich. Auch nicht unter Boll und mit Saddam Hussein in der Rolle von “Dr. Krieger”. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## sagichnet (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.05.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Amis ist Schwarzenegger ein "no Name" sein, ebenso für den Rest der Welt, wo der Film sicherlich auch irgendwie im Kino, oder halt zur Not nur auf DVD laufen wird. Boll macht den Film ja nicht nur für die Deutschen. Es soll ja "international" werden.



wenn du dich vertippt hast und anstatt schwarzenegger schweiger meinst ( was imho logisch wäre, denn arni ist ja überall bekannt ^^) dann ahst du nciht ganz recht. schweider ist auch im ausland bekannt

siehe king arthur, irgend ein tomb raider: wiege des lebens, driven, In Enemy Hands

ok, er sit kein bekannter star,da ahst du schon recht, aber dennoch ein namenhafter schauspieler

ich frag mcih immer wie boll an solche leute kommt......siehe dungen siege....top schauspieler...der trailer des filme sieht jedoch absolut nach boll aus......


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				sagichnet am 04.05.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 04.05.2007 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, ja vertippt. Meinte Schweiger. Heut ist irgendwie der Wurm drin. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## MatrixMaverick (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

rofl! till schweiger........

"äähhh, sis is ä nais jangl, bat wat se fack ar sät monstärs thär..."


----------



## Quintus (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



> es geht aus einer Pressenachricht der Boll KG hervor. Als Regisseur hat sich Geschäftsführer Uwe Boll angekündigt, der in der Vergangenheit bereits Verfilmungen der Spiele Alone in the Dark und BloodRayne in die Kinos brachte.



Jetzt weiß ich nicht was schlimmer ist, Till Schweiger als Far Cry Held oder Uwe Boll als Regisseur...wobei die Kombi wird echt Hardcore


----------



## Gordy (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

oh bitte nicht diese hackfresse, ich finds absolut katastrophal wenn ich til schweiger in dem film sehen würde, der ist doch voll die lusche, bitte nicht, ich hasse deutsche schauspieler in amerikanischen filmen


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Der deutsche Schauspieler Til Schweiger (Traumschiff Surprise - Periode 1; Wo ist Fred?) 

grad so dumme filme in klammer setzen .pcgames wird imma einfacher -.- 

da hätt sich knocking on heavens door und manta manta besser geeignet ...awa klar ..pc games richtet sich wohl an die jungen kleingeister, wer kennt scho solche alten schinken -.- +räusper+ ... pc games wohl nich


----------



## godmichi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Über das Talent von Till Schweiger lässt sich streiten.

Als Hauptdarsteller für diesen Film ist er aber trotzdem eine totale Fehlbesetzung.


----------



## STF (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Rabowke am 04.05.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt find ich jetzt die Besetzung von Til Schweiger überhaupt nicht schlimm. Er hat ein markantes Gesicht, kein Milchbubi-Gesicht so wie andere Schauspieler.
> 
> Des Weiteren fand ich ihn in 'The Replacement Killers' garnicht so schlecht, wobei man hier ehrlich zugeben muss: er hat kein Ton gesagt im ganzen Film.
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung!
Aber scheinbar haben hier manche Leute Fähigkeiten die man eigentlich nur von Astro-TV bzw. aus bestimmten Zelten auf dem Jahrmarkt kennt.  

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Till Schweiger, aber er hat auch schon in mehreren Filmen gut gespielt. 
Ausserderm finde ich, das die Rolle von Jack Carver optisch doch sehr zu Till passt.

@ Alle die immer schon alles vorher wissen:
So ein Leben stell ich mir sehr langweilig vor...


----------



## einkaufswagen (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				The_Sisko am 03.05.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt doch! Eine Spieleumsetzung mit null Handlung, ein Regisseur mit null Ahnung und ein Schauspieler mit null Talent. Boll bleibt seinem Motto _"Wenn schon beschissen, dann aber richtig!_" zu 100% treu.



Hehe, meine Rede *lach*


----------



## cassyxxx (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Gr1Ng0 am 04.05.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der deutsche Schauspieler Til Schweiger (Traumschiff Surprise - Periode 1; Wo ist Fred?)
> 
> grad so dumme filme in klammer setzen .pcgames wird imma einfacher -.-
> 
> da hätt sich knocking on heavens door und manta manta besser geeignet ...awa klar ..pc games richtet sich wohl an die jungen kleingeister, wer kennt scho solche alten schinken -.- +räusper+ ... pc games wohl nich



Doch, sehr wohl kenne ich - der sich hier als verantwortlicher Redakteur dem Erschießungskommando stellt - "Manta Manta" und "Knocking on Heavens Door". Hier geht es auch ganz und gar nicht darum, den geehrten Herrn Schweiger zu verunglimpfen. Ganz im Gegenteil! Der Tim, wie ich ihn auf teuren Szene-Partys oft zu mir her rufe, ist mit Sicherheit einer der talentiertesten Schauspieler, Drehbuchautoren und Regisseure den dieses gelobte Land zu bieten hat. Um aber auf die eigentlichen Titel zurückzukommen, die dort oben im Klämmerlein ihrer Steinigung ins Auge blicken... gerade in diesen beiden Filmen tat sich der Timmy, wie ich ihn drüben um die Ecke in der Wäscherei oft rufe, besonders hervor. Und tatsächlich frohlocken die Gehirnzellen des Kinogängers, wenn er die Titel in den Klämmerle vor seinen Augen herschiebt, denn diese Filme hievten (Spiegel-Jargon) den Schweiger mal wieder in die Gazetten und waren von der Qualität her ebenfalls zu genießen, ohne dabei einen Manta mit Ferrarimotor unter ein Güllefass zu stellen (Ich habe diesen Film übrigens geliebt, wie wahrscheinlich jeder der jemals wissen will, wie man neue Ledertreter für die alteingestandenen füßlein bequem in form schifft). Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Ich habe diese beiden Titel gewählt, da sie in Bekanntheit und Aktualität zu den besseren Filmen der letzteren Schweiger-Ära zählten und alter Käse vielleicht schmeckt, aber manchem eben auch stinkt. Und nun genug von mir, gute Nacht meine verehrte Leserschaft


----------



## Gr1Ng0 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				cassyxxx am 04.05.2007 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gr1Ng0 am 04.05.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol ok das lass ich ma gelten


----------



## schakal3004 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

ich finds gut und werde mir den film anschauen.


----------



## ShiningForce (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Naja ich finde die ziemlich dämliche Story und Dialoge von Far Cry passen schon zu Uwe Boll und Til Schweiger, viel schlechter kann er das eigentlich nicht mehr machen, aber bestimmt schaft das der Boll trotzdem noch, wenn ich an Segas House of Dead denke uiuiui 
Ich find Far  Cry klasse, keine Frage, aber die Handlung ist nun wirklich nicht filmwürdig ...


----------



## FaFnIr1978 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Mit Boll könntr man zur Not Noch leben .  
Aber "TIL SCHWEIGER?"  Gehts noch? Wenn ich da an die Filme Denke die gesehn hab, jeder scheiße außer Tomb Raider und der war naja.


----------



## _Slayer_ (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

Ich finde die Besetzung jetzt nicht so schlecht. Eigentlich hat Til Schweiger imo sogar etwas Ähnlichkeit mit Jack Carver, insofern hätte die Rolle durchaus schlechter besetzt werden können. 
Davon abgesehen finde ich den Film aber nicht wirklich interessant. *g*


----------



## memberx1 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



> eX2tremiousU am 04.05.2007 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig, da hast du ja das beste Beispiel getroffen, ich finde die Knightley nämlich ziemlich glaubwürdig in ihren Filmen.


> > Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich in einer Videospielverfilmung gerne unbekannte Gesichter sehen will , am besten solche die dem Videospielheld 1 zu 1 gleichen.
> 
> 
> Für die Amis ist Schwarzenegger ein "no Name" sein, ebenso für den Rest der Welt, wo der Film sicherlich auch irgendwie im Kino, oder halt zur Not nur auf DVD laufen wird. Boll macht den Film ja nicht nur für die Deutschen. Es soll ja "international" werden.


Sieh doch. Es geht mir nicht darum ob ich den Schauspieler kenne oder nicht, sondern darum, dass es der perfekte Schauspieler bzw. das perfekte Gesicht für den Film ist. Besonders in Verfilmungen sollten die Vorgaben des Buches oder Videospiels bis ins kleinste Detail berücksichtigt werden.
Außer natürlich du bist der Meinung dass der Film nur dann in die Kinos kommen sollte wenn er auch Unmengen von Kohle einspielt.


> > Ich zumindest werde ihn boykottieren.
> 
> 
> Grundsolide Einstellung. ^^ Etwas boykottieren noch bevor man ein Setbild, einen offiziellen Entwurf oder gar einen Trailer gesehen hat. Konsequenz zum Quardat.  Man wird sehen müssen, was aus dem Film wird. Bei Far Cry kann man eigentlich nicht soooo viel falsch machen. Die Story im Spiel war ja wie gesagt auch schon unter aller Sau. Etwas auf dem Niveau von “Alien vs. Predator” sollte wohl auch Boll mit FC hinbekommen: Keine Story, dumme Figuren, aber dafür halbwegs augenfreundliche und solide Action.


Das siehst du falsch. Wenn etwas unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen läuft kann man schon von vorneherein sagen, ob es was wird oder nicht. So wie wenn man mit nem Taschentuch statt nem Fallschirm aus dem Flugzeug springt. Da muss ich auch nicht sagen: "Na lassen wir ihn mal probieren, vielleicht wirds ja was. Immerhin steht auf dem Taschentuch "extraweich" drauf!"
Wie gesagt: Wenn etwas nur Verfilmt wird, damit man einen Film davon hat, kann ich wirklich sehr gut drauf verzichten.


----------



## RamboIV (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				Achzo am 04.05.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RamboIV am 03.05.2007 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angesichts dieses Satzes beantwortet sich jedenfalls die Frage, ob sich lohnen würde, mit _Dir_ zu diskutieren. *gähn*

Und dann noch:



> Hast du überhaupt Ahnung von Politik und Zeitungsgeschehen



"Zeitungsgeschehen" ist ein sehr nettes neues Wort, darf ich das weiterverwenden?   

An alle anderen, die hier eloquente Antworten auf meine Postings abgaben: Ich habe (wie viele andere) angemerkt, TS ist ein murksiger Schauspieler und ziemlich doof. Und die Handlung von FarCry eigentlich auch. Insofern könnte es passen. Dann kam die Frage: Warum ist TS doof, Beweise? Daraufhin habe ich dargelegt, daß Schweiger (ganz in der Tradition schlechter amerikanischer Actionschauspieler - bitte meinen Nick beachten, ich kenne mich aus) gerne mal rechte Stammtischsprüche klopft. Wem das nicht als Beweis spärlicher geistiger Fähigkeiten reicht, dem kann ich dann auch nicht mit mehr Beweisen dienen. 

Aber es ist ja heutzutage auch generell nicht einfach, den Überblick im heutigen "Zeitungsgeschehen" behalten, wo der "Spiegel" (den einige wenige immer noch für seriös halten) mit NPD-Plakaten auf dem Titel erscheint. Da muß man schon mal selbst denken...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				memberx1 am 05.05.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh doch. Es geht mir nicht darum ob ich den Schauspieler kenne oder nicht, sondern darum, dass es der perfekte Schauspieler bzw. das perfekte Gesicht für den Film ist. Besonders in Verfilmungen sollten die Vorgaben des Buches oder Videospiels bis ins kleinste Detail berücksichtigt werden.


Was leider niemals der Fall sein wird, weil einige Filme / Spiele im Detail einfach zu konfus für das normale Volk sind, die sich nicht mit der Materie auskennen, und nur den Film sehen wollen. Beispiel Resident Evil. Das Spiel war ja irgendwie schon etwas komplexer, bezogen auf Setting, die Figuren, die Corporation. Da wurde in 6 Stunden (Standardspielzeit mit "Jill") ein halbwegs funktionierendes Konstrukt aufgebaut, Figuren wurden "enttarnt" und Machenschaften von Umbrella aufgedeckt. Im Film konnte man das unmöglich machen, da ein stupider Actionfilm nicht im großen Rahmen die Rolle von Wesker, irgendwelchen Wissenschaftlern, der Corporation oder der "S.T.A.R.S." beleuchten kann. Da braucht man normale Figuren, eine Klischeestory und etwas Gore. Fertig. Solche Filme sollen ja nicht nur die Nerds ansprechen, sondern auch der breiten Masse gefallen. Scheinbar hat's funktioniert. Aus Resident Evil wurde trotz der fiesen Brüche mit der Vorlage eine erfolgreiche Kino und DVD-Serie. 





> Außer natürlich du bist der Meinung dass der Film nur dann in die Kinos kommen sollte wenn er auch Unmengen von Kohle einspielt.


 Ist leider der einzige Grund, warum solche Filme gemacht werden. Als ob da tatsächlich jemand der ausführenden Produzenten großartig an die wahren Fans denkt. Es geht um Kohle und parallele Einnahmequellen zum Film. Actionfiguren, Kleidung, Spiele und anderes Fanzeug werden durch einen soliden Film (wie z.B. Spiderman, Star Wars oder X-Man) perfekt verkauft. Intellektuelle Filme floppen regelmäßig an den Kinokassen, während Mainstreamkram wie z.B. Mister Bean, Nachts im Museum, Spiderman, Resident Evil und Co. immer die Charts dominieren.





> Das siehst du falsch. Wenn etwas unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen läuft kann man schon von vorneherein sagen, ob es was wird oder nicht.


Naja, eine etwas festgefahrene Einstellung. Demnach dürfte man auch kein Lotto spielen, sich nicht für Traumberufe bewerben oder als normal Sterblicher von einer Villa auf Hawaii träumen. All diese Sachen laufen normalerweise auch unter der Kategorie "bestimmte Vorraussetzung", trotzdem kommt manchmal was Gutes dabei raus, auch wenn es zuvor unwahrscheinlich, oder gar unmöglich schien.





> Wie gesagt: Wenn etwas nur Verfilmt wird, damit man einen Film davon hat, kann ich wirklich sehr gut drauf verzichten.


Dann hast du bestimmt auch alle Romanverfilmungen (München, Jurassic Park, Das Parfüm, Herr der Ringe etc.) und Comicadaptionen wie Spiderman, X-Men, Punisher, Hulk und Fantastic 4 kategorisch ignoriert, oder? Da hat auch kein Schwein wirklich einen Film gebraucht, trotzdem sind die Dinger alle gekommen, ohne das im Vorfeld jemand wusste, ob die Werke etwas taugen oder nicht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## memberx1 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.05.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> memberx1 am 05.05.2007 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du sicher recht, aber ein "Man kann das Spiel nicht 1zu1 nachdrehen!" ist keine Entschuldigung dafür, den Film dann eben irgendwie hinzuschludern.

Resident Evil ist außerdem ein etwas unglückliches Beispiel, denn hier wurde nicht versucht, das Spiel nachzudrehen, sondern man hat die Story mit neuen Infos über den Virus etc. von einer etwas anderen Seite beleuchtet.
Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. Hier hat der Regisseur einiges an Freiheit und selbst die Spieler können sich nicht an Kleinigkeiten stören, weil Dinge gesagt und gezeigt werden, die man noch nicht kennt, aber praktisch einen "Aha, so war das also"-Effekt hervorrufen. 
Den ersten RE-Film fand ich wirklich sehr gelungen.



> > Außer natürlich du bist der Meinung dass der Film nur dann in die Kinos kommen sollte wenn er auch Unmengen von Kohle einspielt.
> 
> 
> Ist leider der einzige Grund, warum solche Filme gemacht werden. Als ob da tatsächlich jemand der ausführenden Produzenten großartig an die wahren Fans denkt. Es geht um Kohle und parallele Einnahmequellen zum Film. Actionfiguren, Kleidung, Spiele und anderes Fanzeug werden durch einen soliden Film (wie z.B. Spiderman, Star Wars oder X-Man) perfekt verkauft. Intellektuelle Filme floppen regelmäßig an den Kinokassen, während Mainstreamkram wie z.B. Mister Bean, Nachts im Museum, Spiderman, Resident Evil und Co. immer die Charts dominieren.


Größtenteils ist es bei Videospielen ja das selbe, was der breiten Masse gefällt wird produziert. Stimmt. Aber nur weil das so ist, muss ich es noch lange nicht gutheißen, nicht wahr? Und wenn mehr Leute Kinoschrott einfach igorieren würden, wäre auch kein Produzent daran interessiert welchen zu produzieren. Aber das sind Wunschträume ich weiß.



> > Das siehst du falsch. Wenn etwas unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen läuft kann man schon von vorneherein sagen, ob es was wird oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Naja, eine etwas festgefahrene Einstellung. Demnach dürfte man auch kein Lotto spielen, sich nicht für Traumberufe bewerben oder als normal Sterblicher von einer Villa auf Hawaii träumen. All diese Sachen laufen normalerweise auch unter der Kategorie "bestimmte Vorraussetzung", trotzdem kommt manchmal was Gutes dabei raus, auch wenn es zuvor unwahrscheinlich, oder gar unmöglich schien.


Mit einer Chance von 1 zu zig Millionen. 
Und das läuft dann unter "Wunschtraum".
Dass Far Cry unter diesen Vorraussetzungen ein guter Film wird, läuft aber unter "Absurd".
Trotzdem werde ich das Resultat dank deiner Hartnäckigkeit am Ende vielleicht etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen bevor ich darüber urteile. Obwohl ich eigentlich keine Lust habe einen potenziell langweiligen Abend in einem Kinosessel zu verbringen und der Herr Schweiger mir wirklich nicht sehr sympatisch ist... man wird sehen.



> > Wie gesagt: Wenn etwas nur Verfilmt wird, damit man einen Film davon hat, kann ich wirklich sehr gut drauf verzichten.
> 
> 
> Dann hast du bestimmt auch alle Romanverfilmungen (München, Jurassic Park, Das Parfüm, Herr der Ringe etc.) und Comicadaptionen wie Spiderman, X-Men, Punisher, Hulk und Fantastic 4 kategorisch ignoriert, oder?


Du hast vollkommen recht, das habe ich. 
Nur wenige davon waren sehenswert (Spiderman, X-Men und Jurassic Park, wenn ich mal meine Auswahl herauspicken darf) der Rest davon ist doch wirklich Schrott (natürlich im Bezug auf den Ursprung, die Bücher oder die Comics, gesehen).



> Da hat auch kein Schwein wirklich einen Film gebraucht, trotzdem sind die Dinger alle gekommen, ohne das im Vorfeld jemand wusste, ob die Werke etwas taugen oder nicht.


Klar aber hierbei ging es mir wirklich nur um Til Schweiger, denn ich für diesen Film absolut nicht für geeignet halte. 
(Und Uwe Boll auch nicht. Was er da bastelt hat Fanfilmniveau. Wären es nur Fanfilme könnte ich es noch verstehen und würde mich freuen, aber wenn jemand eine hollywoodgerechte Ausrüstung hat, sollte er sich schämen Trash zu produzieren.
Kaum ein Spiel hat es verdient, dass es zu Trash verarbeitet wird.)

Außerdem gibt es Filme, die ich, auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht nötig wären, wirklich gerne sehen würde, einen zu Half-Life zum Beispiel oder zu Max Payne. Aber von jemand Vernünftigem gedreht. John Woo oder so.^^
Ich habe nichts gegen Verfilmungen von Videospielen, ganz im Gegenteil, ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn eine Verfilmung angekündigt wird, aber sie sollte auch dem Spiel gerecht werden, sonst macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## sneaksnuf (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*

also ich glaube daß die umsetzung des games bzw die story ein großes potenzial hergibt um einen wirklich guten film daraus zu machen. allerdings versteh ich nicht warum til schweiger als hauptdarsteller? ich finde er ist kein schlechter schauspieler, im gegenteil, aber hier passt er rein gar nicht ins bild. da gibt es doch weit bessere optionen...

zu boll kann ich nix sagen, hab noch nie was von dem mann gehört


----------



## Achzo (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: News - Far Cry (200: Der "Far Cry"-Film: Til Schweiger übernimmt Hauptrolle!*



			
				RamboIV am 05.05.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es ist ja heutzutage auch generell nicht einfach, den Überblick im heutigen "Zeitungsgeschehen" behalten, wo der "Spiegel" (den einige wenige immer noch für seriös halten) mit NPD-Plakaten auf dem Titel erscheint. Da muß man schon mal selbst denken...



Der Spiegel ist schon das ultrarechteste Blatt das man frei am Kiosk kaufen kann.


...tiktiktiktik


...krchhhhhhhhhhihihi

Bitte noch mehr von dir, Rambo!


----------

